# اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!

الموضوع و باختصار لا هو دجل و لا هو خداع الموضوع و مافيه حسبة علمية بناء على معلومات احصائية لمعهد الامومة التابع لجامعة ميزوري. و لقد قام مجموعة من الباحثين في مصر و من سوريا في قسم الابحاث الاجتماعية ووجدوا انها طريقة ناجحة ايضا في عالمنا العربي ايضا و قمت بتجربتها فوجدتها حقيقية و رائعة و احببت مشاركتكم. 



اولا احضر قلما وورقة و اذا تبي بيالة شاي لأن الموضوع راح يعقدك 

ارجو عدم التسرع و التدقيق في الموضوع لأنه علمي و ممتع للغاية: 




1)اكتب اسمك بالكامل على الورقة 



الاسم الكامل المقصود فيه الاسم الاول و الثاني و الثالث (لاتكتب العائلة اكتب الجد). 




2) احسب عدد الاحرف في كل الاسماء الثلاثة و اجمعهم. 



) الآن و بحسب عدد الاحرف التي تكونت لديك اقرأ الحروف حسب الترتيب من الالف الى الياء و في كل مرة احسب بعدد الاحرف التي تكونت لديك. 





يعني لو طلع معاي ان المجموع 10 راح يكون الحرف هو حسب الترتيب حرف "راء" 






4) الحرف الذي توصلت له مو اسم امك اذن كل ما عليك ان تعرفه طريقتين الاولى 







أ) انك تحسب الفرق بين الحرف الاول من اسمك والفرق هو اول حرف من اسم امك. 












ب) الطريقة الثانية و هي انك تقوم و تغسل ادينك بصابون عدل لأنك واحد فاضي الصراحة روح و اسأل والدتك وشو اسمهااااااااااااااااااااااا 



بــــــعـــــديـــــن فيــه أحــــد بالعــــــالــم ما يـــعرف أســــم أمــه ؟؟ !!!
​ 

غريبه دى
سبحان اله على الناس الفاضيه
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## remorb (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

تويتي
يارايقــــــــة​


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*اى خدمه يافندم*

*المهم تكون عرفت*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## remorb (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

تويتي
من عادتي أن أقرأ الموضوع من أوله..
وليس من عادتي أن أنظر إلي نهايته أولاً..
وما أخبيش عليكي أنا وقعت في الفخ الذي رسمتيه..
جبت ورقة وقلم ولم أحضر الشاي علشان كده لم أنجح في تجربتك..
وعند نهاية رسالتك ضحكت على نفسي..​


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*تعبش وتاخد غيرها*

*ميرسى لمرورك ياباشا*
*ونورت الموضوع*​


----------



## kamara (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*موضوع رائع يا تويتي وبجد لو مره فضيت هجربها وهاعمل حسابي في الشاي*


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياباشا على ردك*

*بس يلا افضى بسرعه *
*واعمل حسابى ماعك فى الشااااااااااااااااااااى*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## REDEMPTION (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*+*

هههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع جميل يا تويتى ... و الاجمل الصورة الرمزية اللى تحت إسمك هههههههههه


----------



## emy (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

_ههههههههههههههههه_
_مانا برضه بقول ازاى هجيب اسم ماما مانا عارفاه بس قولت انها لعبه _
_وجيب الورقه والقلم وعامله احسب _
_تتطع دى اخرتها _
_ليكى 5 ايام يا شيخه روحى هههههههههههههه_​


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

دى انتى رايقة رواقة 
وبعدين انا بنادى امى باسمها عادى
فى وقت الجد او حد موجود بانيها بماما 
انما لوحدنا يا0000
عادى خالص 
مرسى يقمر على الموضوع 
بس على فكرة هوة مكرر قبل كدة​


----------



## استير (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

اية الرواقة دى 
طيب ما انا عارفة اسم ماما:a82:  
بسى قولت اجرب يمكن تطلع حاجة مختلفة 
دا انا كدا هقوم اعمل جردال شاى و احميكى بية 
يا بايخة :ranting: :t32: :spor22:


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى ياطاروقه *
*نورت الموضوع *
*لو عاوز عصفورتى يافندم اتفضلها متغلاش عليك*
*احنا عندنا كام طارق يعنى*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههه*
*بتضحكونى كلكم *
*تعبشى وتاخدى غيرها يا ايمى ياعمرى*
*هههههههه*

*بس نسيتى الشاى اكيد علشان كده متظبطتش معاكى*
*هههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*
*لا فالحه يامرمووووووورة*
*طمرت فيكى خلفتها ليكى ههههههههههه*

*يلا قومى اعملى ووووجربى وقوليلى رايك*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*انا بايخه يا اتيرتى ياقمر *


*شكرا :smil13: *

*تعيشى وتاخدى غيرها *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*معلش بقى *
*علشان نتسمعوش كلامى تانى*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## blackguitar (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*تويتى؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ *
*اااااااااااااااااااااااه يعنى كتكوت صغير؟*
*طيب حاسبى سعادتك لحسن ونا مش واخد بالى اشوطك :ranting: *

*بس كويس انه اشتغاله .............لحسن لو حقيقه تبقى فضايح للصبح:yahoo: *
*ثم مين هيدفعلى تمن الورق اللى ضيعته هدر :smil13: *


----------



## القيصر (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

بس ما عنديش شاي ينفع قهوه
انا بقول ازاي انتي عارفه اسم مامتك
دلوقتي فهمت
شكرا ليكي على خفه الدم
منوره يا عسل


----------



## القيصر (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*



استير قال:


> اية الرواقة دى
> طيب ما انا عارفة اسم ماما:a82:
> بسى قولت اجرب يمكن تطلع حاجة مختلفة
> دا انا كدا هقوم اعمل جردال شاى و احميكى بية
> يا بايخة :ranting: :t32: :spor22:


خليهم اتنين واحد عنك والتاني عني
بس بتاعي يا ريت يكون شاي مثلج
ههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

كده كده ياجيتار ماسى ماسى سكلا ليك بس انا كتكوت هجرى مش هتلحق تعمل فيا حاجه هههههههههههههههههه واحسن شربت المقلب واحسنين تلاته بقى علشان الورق اللى ضاااااااااااااااع هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*كده ياشوشو ماااااااااااااش*
*هات القهوة مش وحشه*
*بس هاتلنا حد بقى بقرالنا الفنجان *
*هههههههههههههه*

*وماشى ليك انت واستير *
*انا عارفه انى مش ههون عليكوووا :smil12: *​


----------



## blackguitar (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*



> كده كده ياجيتار ماسى ماسى سكلا ليك بس انا كتكوت هجرى مش هتلحق تعمل فيا حاجه هههههههههههههههههه واحسن شربت المقلب واحسنين تلاته بقى علشان الورق اللى ضاااااااااااااااع هههههههههههههههههههه


 
*عامله فيها كتكوت*
*ع راى اللمبى فزمانه*
*كتكوت ضعيف الجناح والدنيا غدر تبيه هاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه*

*انا بقى هجيبلك قطه تجرى ورايا *


----------



## twety (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*يابنى انا محدش يقدر عليا ابداااااااااااااااااااااا*

*اما انت بقى*
*انا هجيبلك قطه نافوووووووووور*
*تجرى وراااااااك *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## lovebjw (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا افتكرت هتقولى اكتب اسمك وبعد كدة هى هيبقى اسمها ام كذا 
كنت هاضربيكى لكن دلوقتى مقدرش اكلميكى يا تويتى يا سكر 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## monlove (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

لا بجد انا جهزت المعدات وخلاص واندمجت مع الموضوع وفي الاخر
ربنا يسمحك
انا انا اشرب كوباية شاي وفي الاخر موصلش لحاجة
ماشي
ماشي يا غلسة
اوعي تزعلي انا بهزر معاكي


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*تعبش وتاخد غيرها*
*يابسومتى :smil12: *​ 
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*يارب بس يكون الموضوع عجبك*
*ميرسى لمرورك يامون لاف*


*وتعيش وتاخد غيرها*
*لو كنت عزمتنى على الشاى*
*كان الموضوع اتحل ممعاك*
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## romyo (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

قوليلى اعمل ايه دلوقت
معرفتش اعمل الطريقة الاولى


> ب) الطريقة الثانية و هي انك تقوم و تغسل ادينك بصابون عدل لأنك واحد فاضي الصراحة روح و اسأل والدتك وشو اسمهااااااااااااااااااااااا
> بــــــعـــــديـــــن فيــه أحــــد بالعــــــالــم ما يـــعرف أســــم أمــه ؟؟ !!!


المصيبة الاكبر لما روحت اسألها لاقيتها هى مش عارف
الله يخليكى شوفيلى طريقة تالتة تكون اسهل شويه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## Moony34 (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

بصراحة اشتغالة تهلك من الضحك
مية مية ولا عصافير (قصدي فراخ) الجمعية


----------



## Bero (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

ماشى ياجميل يارايق انت انا اول ما شوفتها فى المنتدى الترفهى قولت اكيد دى بعتة عشان كده مجبتش  ورقة وقلم عشان انا عارف اخرتها  هتبقى بعتة ونجحت فى الاختبار


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*معلش ياروميو يا اخويا*
*العتب على الزهايمر بقى *

*نعمل ايه*
*عموما فى حل تالت*
*هقولهولك وامرى الى الله*
*شوف شهادتك ميلادك بقى *
*وهتلاقى اسمك واسم مامتك*
*وباباك وبلدك وسككنك*
*وحاجات كتير بقى *
*وخليها فى جيبك مضيعهاش منك*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*ميرسى كتير يامونى *
*المهم الموضوع يكون عجبك *
*وضحكت شويه*
*والاهم بىق تكون عرفت الاسم*
*هههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى لمرورك*​


----------



## twety (3 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*ايه ياعم بيرو*
*فينك مش باين خالص ليه*
*يارب يكون خير ياعم*
*بس خسارة كشفت الحكايه بدرى يدرى*
*عموما ملحوقه*
*وخيرها فى غيرها*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى لمرورك ياباشا*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (14 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

كدا برده تعمليها فية بس تصدقي كان نفسي اعرفه اصل انا نساي بس ماشي مردودالك


----------



## kamer14 (15 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

ههههههههههه اعمل فيكى ايه ايه دلوقتى انا ليسا مخلصتش الحساب فى المدرسه تيجى تجيبى فى المنتدى الترفيهى:ranting:


----------



## twety (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*هههههههههههههه*

*معلش ياملك*
*مايقع الا الشاااااطر*
*بس ممكن تروح تسالها اضمن*
*وكمان للسريه يعنى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## twety (18 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*هههههههههههههههه*

*معلش ياقمر*
*انا بقويكى اهو تدريب ترفيهى وخلاص*
*بس بذمتك مش درس الحساب بتاعى احلى من دروس المرسه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*سورى ياملك وياقمر على التاخير فى الرد*
*ربنا يبارككم *
*ميرسى لمروركم*


----------



## noraa (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

تصدقى  دة اخر اللى ميسمعش كلام بابا وماما  لان ماما منبهة علية مروحش مع حد فى حتة  بس انا رحت وجبت الورقة وكتبت الاسم  ماشى ملعوبة يا توتى  ومردودالك


----------



## ابن القمص (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
الموضوع لذيذ بجد يا تويتى 
انا ناوى اجربها على اصحابى​


----------



## nanalovejesus (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

ده كتير كتير اللى بيحصل ده 
هو انا دايما بيضحك عليا كده
برضو فى الكليه حد سألنى سؤال :
قالى هو لو فى ست عاقر ( مش بتخلف )
بنتها لازم تطلع زيها كده 
وانا زى ... ( الناصحه ) قلتله لا طبعا مش لازم
بس عموما شكرا على المقلب الحلو انا خلاص اتعودت على كده


----------



## tina_tina (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

ياعالم يا رايقة
ايه الجمال ده
بس بجد شكرا ليكى 
حلوة


----------



## twety (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*هههههههههههههه*
*معلش يانورا ياجبيبتى*
*ادى جازات اللى ميسمعش كلمه ماما تقولها*

*اةوعى تعملى زى عمرو ومتشربيش اللبن*
*هيجى الدكتور بقى وانتى عارفه الباقى*
*هههههههههههه*

*ميرسى ياقمر على مرورك*


----------



## twety (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*اى خدمه يا ابن القمص*

*زرونا تجدو الجديد دايما*

*هههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى لمرورك ياجميييييل*


----------



## twety (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*ايه يانانا *
*بتقولى كده قدام الكل وفرحانه*
*ههههههههههههه*

*اى خدمه ياقمر واستنى لسه فى كتيييير*

*ههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى لمرورك ياقمر*


----------



## twety (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*لا لا لا لا مش معقول*
*تينا تؤمى هنا*

*بس ايه رايك حلو مش كده*
*يارب يكون عجبك ياقمر*

*ميرسى لمرورك*


----------



## lolo20000 (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


----------



## كمال71 (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*:ranting:*​


----------



## twety (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*



lolo20000 قال:


> برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو


 
*افهم من كده*
*ان الموضوع عجبك ياجمييييييييل*

*ميرسى يا lolooooo*
*ونحب نشووووفك على طوووووووول*

*ميرسى لمرموك*


----------



## twety (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*



كمال71 قال:


> *:ranting:*​


 
*ايه بس ياعم كيموووو*

*اوعى تكون صدقت وجيبت الورقه والقلم*
*ولا تكون هملت الشاى كمان*
*هههههههههههههه*

*معلش تعيش وتاخد غيرها*

*وميرسى بجد لمروك يا باشا*


----------



## merola (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*

*سدقينى يا تويتى او ما لقيتة و عرفت ان انتى اللى كاتباها قلت دا مقلب *​


----------



## twety (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اعرف اسم والدتك من اسمك!!!!*



merola قال:


> *سدقينى يا تويتى او ما لقيتة و عرفت ان انتى اللى كاتباها قلت دا مقلب *​


 
*هههههههههههههه*
*ليه بس ياميرولا التسييح العلنى ده*

*خلى الطابق مستوووور وبلاش فضايح قدام الناس :99:*

*بس تعبشى وتاخدى عيرها ياقمر*
*ويارب يكون الموضوع عجبك يا سكر :t25:*

*ميرسى لمرورك ياميرولا*


----------



## maramero (22 يوليو 2009)

*هههههههههههههههههه
ماشي ماشي
مرسي علي المقلب 
مردودالك
مرسي يا قمر 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## tena_tntn (22 يوليو 2009)

حرام عليكى قعد احسب كتير 
شكرا على المقلب


----------



## kalimooo (22 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههه

حلوة  منك يا تويتي

تشكرات


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههه

تحـــــــــــفه 

ميرررررسى ليكى 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## مريم12 (22 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*تحفة يا تويتى *
*مقلب رائع يا قمر*
*ميرررررررسى يا سكرة*
*تسلم ايدك*
*و ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## zezza (23 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههه
ربنا يسامحك يا تويتى 
و انا اللى جبت ورقة و قلم و صدقت 
شكرا يا قمرة ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (24 يوليو 2009)

*من قبل ماكمل الموضوع توقعت ان بالامر خدعة*
*ههههههههه*
*شكرا تويتى*​


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2009)

maramero قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه​*
> *ماشي ماشي*
> *مرسي علي المقلب *
> *مردودالك*
> ...


 
*اول ما تفكرى فى الرد ابعتلى على طول*
*علشان اعمل حسابى:t30:*
*ههههههههه*

*العفو يا جميل نورتى الموضوع *


----------



## twety (24 يوليو 2009)

tena_tntn قال:


> حرام عليكى قعد احسب كتير
> شكرا على المقلب


 
*طيب المهم عملتى الشاى ولا لا*
*هههههههههه*

*العفو ياقمر*
*انتظروا قريبا المقلب الجديد :smil16:*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (24 يوليو 2009)

*ههههههههههههه
مقلب حلووووو
هههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (24 يوليو 2009)

ههههههههههههههههههههه شربت المقلب اصلى بحب احسب اوى ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## maro_12 (24 يوليو 2009)

توتى أنا فى الغالب مش بقرأ الموضوع من أولة لكن ده قرأتة من أوله وجبت ورقة و قلم و وقعت فى المقلب
بس تحفة مرسى كتير


----------



## abokaf2020 (24 يوليو 2009)

انا كنت عارفاها ومش قريتها ومش وقعت فيها ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## zama (26 يوليو 2009)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه 

لا تعليق ..

ليه كده دايما تعليقات !!


----------



## جارجيوس (27 يوليو 2009)

*توتي
تووتي
توووتي
توووووووووووووووووووووتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي
ذبحتيني
و خنقتيني
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه 
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## بج بيشو (29 يوليو 2009)

ايه الحلاوه دى يا تويتى دا انا صدقت و جبت ورقه و قلم بجد و كتبت فيها الاسم  بس على فكرة حلوة قوى


----------

